# Useful meds for a wedding?



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum but also very fortunate I came across it. I have had SA for the past 10 years, although just recently discovered by myself doing research. I enjoy hanging out with my friends and family, but not being center of attention. I have had panic attacks in the past to where my my heart beats really hard, difficulty breathing and swallowing, as well as blushing and sweating. Having SA sucks, but doesn't affect me every day, just for social events/parties/work meetings, etc...and now I'm about to have my wedding in a few months and I'm already nervous about the big day.

If I can just remain calm for the ceremony, I will be able to truly embrace the day with all my friends and family. I was wondering what kind of performance medication I could discuss with my doctor (still need to make appt) to calm my breathing/blushing/sweating on the big day. I have taken Xanex before and it helps a little (actually landed my job 4 years ago on a quarter of one), but I want something that will definitely work leading up to and on the day of the wedding. Maybe a beta blocker? I just want to be relaxed, confident, but still attentive.

Also, when I make my upcoming appointment with a GP, is he going to make me see a therapist before prescribing anything? I am really concerned about this because I'm not depressed and don't want anything on my record. I tend to have panic attacks for speeches and being center of attention, espeically being the groom in a wedding of 100 people. Please help, I could really use it and thank you! -Scott


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ask for propranolol or a benzo. A benzo will make you sleepy but you will feel completely relaxed and good, OR you can take my favorite (propranolol) aka Inderal, it's a beta blocker than blocks your body from going into fight or flight mode. Pretty much the drug makes it impossible for your heart to beat fast, for you to blush, sweat etc it eliminates 100% of your physical anxiety symtoms. Your mind will be nervous still, but that is part of getting married , I wouldn't want to be in a druggy haze, so I find Propranolol would be perfect.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest klonopin. I'd suggest any benzo but klonopin. Far too many people have issues with it and it's pretty long lasting for an "as needed" type benzo. It also is one of the most likely benzos to cause memory problems and being too drugged to actually enjoy things. Unless you have plenty of time to test it's effects beforehand I wouldn't touch it. I would try one of the shorter acting benzos that will just help you for a few hours. Once you get past the actual ceremony you'll probably be fine so a few hours is plenty.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

You don't want to fall asleep or have memory loss during your wedding. Therefore Inderal is probably a better choice (and should totally calm your racing heart without making you drowsy).

Note that if you do go with a benzo like Klonopin though, be cafeful combining alcohol with that as it will put you to sleep...


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

gordonjohnson008 said:


> You don't want to fall asleep or have memory loss during your wedding. Therefore Inderal is probably a better choice (and should totally calm your racing heart without making you drowsy).


exactly! that is what I was recommending, propranolol aka inderal (same ****) will do wonders for you. You won't be all drowsy, blurry feeling or anything, you will still experience your wedding 100% and remember all of it, no haze or anything. Only difference is you won't blush or have a racing heart etc plus there are no real side effects or withdrawal. My analogy for it is it is kind of like taking tylenol for a headache, you don't really feel it and before you know it your pain in your head is gone.. propranolol/inderal is the same thing, but for anxiety, you take it and you don't really feel anything and then before you know it you realize hey wait a minute I don't feel any anxiety.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

gordonjohnson008 said:


> Note that if you do go with a benzo like Klonopin though, be cafeful combining alcohol with that as it will put you to sleep...


Klonopin even a small dose (.025) puts me to sleep. Id try a different benz


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> exactly! that is what I was recommending, propranolol aka inderal (same ****) will do wonders for you. You won't be all drowsy, blurry feeling or anything, you will still experience your wedding 100% and remember all of it, no haze or anything. Only difference is you won't blush or have a racing heart etc plus there are no real side effects or withdrawal. My analogy for it is it is kind of like taking tylenol for a headache, you don't really feel it and before you know it your pain in your head is gone.. propranolol/inderal is the same thing, but for anxiety, you take it and you don't really feel anything and then before you know it you realize hey wait a minute I don't feel any anxiety.


you're the man and thank you all so much. would you guys recommend I make an appointment with a GP and just straight up ask him for inderal? I did have childhood asthma, but it shouldn't affect my breathing now too much...I will check with doc.

either way, I have 5 months to prepare for this. maybe the doc can even help me out with anxiety leading up to the wedding. and maybe a half xanax+propranolol for the the wedding day? also, do you know if inderal will help me avoid getting choked up or swallowing a lot? I would think it would since it helps with the physical aspect as you mentioned. I'll be seeing you guys a lot on here between now and then and even after... can't thank you all enough


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> you're the man and thank you all so much. would you guys recommend I make an appointment with a GP and just straight up ask him for inderal? I did have childhood asthma, but it shouldn't affect my breathing now too much...I will check with doc.
> 
> either way, I have 5 months to prepare for this. maybe the doc can even help me out with anxiety leading up to the wedding. and maybe a half xanax+propranolol for the the wedding day? also, do you know if inderal will help me avoid getting choked up or swallowing a lot? I would think it would since it helps with the physical aspect as you mentioned. I'll be seeing you guys a lot on here between now and then and even after... can't thank you all enough


np man, I went to a walk in clinic that i've never been to and got it from a walk in doctor. Just one little prescription of 20 pills (10 mg). They don't treat mental anxiety, only physical but boy oh boy does it work for the physical. As I said though, you don't want a foggy brain because you want to experience your wedding 100%, experiencing the mental nerves of watching her walk down the aisle etc is part of the fun. Good luck man.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Jcq126 said:


> np man, I went to a walk in clinic that i've never been to and got it from a walk in doctor. Just one little prescription of 20 pills (10 mg). They don't treat mental anxiety, only physical but boy oh boy does it work for the physical. As I said though, you don't want a foggy brain because you want to experience your wedding 100%, experiencing the mental nerves of watching her walk down the aisle etc is part of the fun. Good luck man.


Klonopin works awesomely when i use it occaisionally, Ill sometimes have amazing days where i actually start a conversation with Stranger people, but when i come home at night, I know i had an awesome day, but i cant remember anything that happened/what i did/how i conquered my anxiety.!! so ill spend hours trying to figure out what made the day awesome, and how to replicate the awesomeness again....but it was just klonopin.

Clonidine (similar to a beta blocker) was insane at reducing the physical symptoms of anxiety....One time, i just walked up and played piano improv in a jazz band, Id never played jazz in public before, I should have had a heart attack...I didnt realize until after i was done, that i was simply, not anxious at all. it was really disorienting, I should have been anxious, especially since I played a terrible improv, but I was chill. Its funny tho, cuz i actually like the Adrenaline feeling of Performance anxiety, but I hate the normal SA feeling.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's weird, I have very bad performance anxiety which is one of the reasons i'm horrible at keeping a job because the stress and anxiety just destroy me. I can't public speak, I don't like being on the phone in a confined public space etc... but the only thing I can do with no anxiety infront of a LARGE group of people (500+ sometimes) is fight. When i'm fighting someone in thai boxing I never get nervous, it's really weird.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> np man, I went to a walk in clinic that i've never been to and got it from a walk in doctor. Just one little prescription of 20 pills (10 mg). They don't treat mental anxiety, only physical but boy oh boy does it work for the physical. As I said though, you don't want a foggy brain because you want to experience your wedding 100%, experiencing the mental nerves of watching her walk down the aisle etc is part of the fun. Good luck man.


Oh I will need some luck, but you and others have really been helpful. There is a convenient walk-in clinic by my place, you think they will be able to prescribe me inderal? Also, you said 10 mg, is that a good dosage for single use in your opinion?

In a nutshell and based on your experiences, what would you recommend me to use for SA and for the wedding: inderal by itself or a small combo of xanax and inderal 10mg? Of course I will experiment and get the dosage right before the wedding, I guess I just need a good starting point. I'd like to keep my mind relaxed along with my body, but maybe I can't have the best of both worlds. A good trial run will be when I have my next meeting at work when we go around the room and do cold calling...ugh. Everyone critiques you in the end, but this would be a good test and was the site of my last panic attack.

If this is all works out, maybe I could hook you up with my fiancee's sister hehe. Thanks again and k.i.t!


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> Oh I will need some luck, but you and others have really been helpful. There is a convenient walk-in clinic by my place, you think they will be able to prescribe me inderal? Also, you said 10 mg, is that a good dosage for single use in your opinion?
> 
> In a nutshell and based on your experiences, what would you recommend me to use for SA and for the wedding: inderal by itself or a small combo of xanax and inderal 10mg? Of course I will experiment and get the dosage right before the wedding, I guess I just need a good starting point. I'd like to keep my mind relaxed along with my body, but maybe I can't have the best of both worlds. A good trial run will be when I have my next meeting at work when we go around the room and do cold calling...ugh. Everyone critiques you in the end, but this would be a good test and was the site of my last panic attack.
> 
> If this is all works out, maybe I could hook you up with my fiancee's sister hehe. Thanks again and k.i.t!


hah thanks man but I have a girlfriend already of 3 years, we live together  Honestly, I wouldn't suggest going 80 mgs in one sitting that might bug your body. As I said, on 20mgs I felt 100% fine, so if you take 40 mgs max that will do you perfectly for the whole day. One thing you will realize is, once your PHYSICAL symptoms are gone, your mind relaxes so much. I personally don't suggest taking any benzos or anything, I would just stick with 40mg (max) of propranolol, that way you won't be doped up and will just feel super relaxed and confident. Some of the main concerns of people with SAD is a lot of physical stuff like the fear of blushing, stuttering, sweating profusely, shaking etc because you don't want to come off as inferior or stupid. Once you eliminate the physical (propranolol) you will notice your mind will completely chill out because you are having no anxiety symptoms.

I'm no doctor but I am very experienced in having SAD (been well over a decade), so in my opinion just the propranolol will do since you don't want to be like drugged up and tired lol.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> hah thanks man but I have a girlfriend already of 3 years, we live together  Honestly, I wouldn't suggest going 80 mgs in one sitting that might bug your body. As I said, on 20mgs I felt 100% fine, so if you take 40 mgs max that will do you perfectly for the whole day. One thing you will realize is, once your PHYSICAL symptoms are gone, your mind relaxes so much. I personally don't suggest taking any benzos or anything, I would just stick with 40mg (max) of propranolol, that way you won't be doped up and will just feel super relaxed and confident. Some of the main concerns of people with SAD is a lot of physical stuff like the fear of blushing, stuttering, sweating profusely, shaking etc because you don't want to come off as inferior or stupid. Once you eliminate the physical (propranolol) you will notice your mind will completely chill out because you are having no anxiety symptoms.
> 
> I'm no doctor but I am very experienced in having SAD (been well over a decade), so in my opinion just the propranolol will do since you don't want to be like drugged up and tired lol.


well I def appreciate your input. I wish I would have known more about this condition years ago, but knowing now is also a great feeling. the dosage is a tough one. some websites say 10mg is enough, others say more. some websites also say it does provide some relaxation. do you think 20-40 mg will be enough and is there a typical dosage putting me in risk of say, passing out? that would be worst case scenario. I guess I have some time to test my doseage.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> well I def appreciate your input. I wish I would have known more about this condition years ago, but knowing now is also a great feeling. the dosage is a tough one. some websites say 10mg is enough, others say more. some websites also say it does provide some relaxation. do you think 20-40 mg will be enough and is there a typical dosage putting me in risk of say, passing out? that would be worst case scenario. I guess I have some time to test my doseage.


Just pop 20 mg and go out somewhere to see how you feel, if your heart is still beating fast just do 40mg and you should be fine. My biggest fear is job interviews/resumes, I went to a job interview on 20mg and I was 100% fine and I have severe SAD. 40mg would definitely do the trick IMO for you, even 20 might do it. Start with a 20mg trial then bump to 40mg if the 20 doesn't cut it for you.


----------



## flyinsoup (Feb 6, 2010)

Definitely test out the dosing. Alprazolam (.25 to .5) coupled with 20 mg of propranolol was always good for me (prn). BUT, I hate taking benzos, so I'm trying to find a dose of propranolol (or some other beta blocker--I have clonidine that I have not yet tried) that will combat my physical symptoms on its own. In certain situations I get a pounding heart and dyspnea, and even 60 mg of propranolol has proved insufficient. I tried 100 tonight just to see how I'd feel, and I felt fine--although maybe a little sad? I haven't tried it out in a setting that could provoke anxiety really yet though.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> Just pop 20 mg and go out somewhere to see how you feel, if your heart is still beating fast just do 40mg and you should be fine. My biggest fear is job interviews/resumes, I went to a job interview on 20mg and I was 100% fine and I have severe SAD. 40mg would definitely do the trick IMO for you, even 20 might do it. Start with a 20mg trial then bump to 40mg if the 20 doesn't cut it for you.


Until I try it out, I just don't get how it works JCQ. From what you're saying, I'm going to still be very nervous but my heart will prevent me from blushing or shaking. Maybe I need a benzo for this because I really just need to calm down for it. I trust your experience though and you have been kind to help. I'd like to be calm on wedding day, but once I take inderal, maybe it will have some sort of calming effect? That's why I am considering combining inderal with a low dose of a benzo. Still plenty of time, just thinking it out.


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

*wedding nerves*

Hi Guys

I am new to this forum

Getting married in 5 weeks and have been having panic attackes and sweating , what is the BEST MEDICINE I CAN USE TO GET RID OF MY ANXIETY ECT.

I get anxiety attacks even when I have to make a speech

any suggestions or help/ support would be appreciated

James


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

james42 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


Welcome James. I am getting married in 5 weeks too, Aug 14th! I'm excited, but still very nervous. Pretty much I've come to grips with it and have decided on compining propranolol and xanax on wedding day and rehearsal dinner. only problem is, I get pretty tired on this combo. you have to find the right dosage for you, try it out asap. I figure that I'll have enough adrenaline kicking in at the ceremony, that I won't feel that tired. if you have any questions along the way, you can find me on here or this thread...and let's try to keep each other posted leading up to It partner! GL!


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

hi Scott 

IS propranolol EASY TO GET , I am using XANAX at present

not sure my doctor will prescribe propranolol as well 

can it be bought on line ?

james


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I would not have made it through my brother's wedding without xanax. Apparently neither would have any of my friends in the wedding.

I take propranalol, and it doesnt get rid of anxiety for me at all. It may reduce tremors, possibly, but to be honest I've never noticed.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

james42 said:


> hi Scott
> 
> IS propranolol EASY TO GET , I am using XANAX at present
> 
> ...


it's very easy to get and this drug has been around for decades. I would personally go to a walk in clinic or doc and explain your symptoms and request propranolol. you should have no problems getting it. not sure about online, but I'm sure it's out there too.

what xanax dosage do you plan on using for the ceremony?


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

bazinga said:


> I would not have made it through my brother's wedding without xanax. Apparently neither would have any of my friends in the wedding.
> 
> I take propranalol, and it doesnt get rid of anxiety for me at all. It may reduce tremors, possibly, but to be honest I've never noticed.


could you maybe share more on this? sounds like an interesting time. can you also share whether or not you combined it with propranolol and what were your dosages? thanks!


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> it's very easy to get and this drug has been around for decades. I would personally go to a walk in clinic or doc and explain your symptoms and request propranolol. you should have no problems getting it. not sure about online, but I'm sure it's out there too.
> 
> what xanax dosage do you plan on using for the ceremony?


hi scott , right now I am using .50 MG
ITS DEFINETLY GOT A CALMING AFFECT. I may try 1mg AS THE WEEKS GO ON. KEEP IN TOUCH , APPRECAITE YOUR COMMENTS

JAMES


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Scott

How are thinsg going for you

JaMES


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

propranolol is easy to get. It is very cheap and doctors dont' seem to have any problem prescribing it if you have a legitimate reason.

I take for sweating, which it does absolutely nothing for.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would take about 40 mg Propranolol about an hour and a half before the ceromony, that will keep you from being a shaky mess. You may want to suppliment this with 0.5 mg xanax to take a bit of the edge off as well. This dose of xanax is not going to space you out, but will help a little.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I was best man at a wedding very recently and took a beta blocker. Helped a lot and really one of the few times I've taken meds to combat SA. It doesn't numb you at all, just prevents the physical symptoms.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

james42 said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> How are thinsg going for you
> 
> JaMES


Shaky at best right now James. Just found out my father may need heart surgery and my wedding is in 3 weeks. Health comes first I told him and to do the procedure ASAP, don't worry about the wedding.

I'm just trying to stay positive throughout all of this to be honest. I have so much going on in my life right now, it's almost too much. On a brighter note, we are starting to get some $ through the mail ...but I would give it all back if it meant my dad would be ok.

I appreciate all the advice from the posters in this thread and in others. Please continue to offer advice if you have any past experiences to share guys. And James, take a look at Minn Guy's posts recently, very encouraging with what he went through at a recent wedding. Granted, it's not what we're about to endure, but he overcame odds to be a success at a recent wedding. Hang in there James and really everyone on this board.


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Scott

I cant find "*Minn Guys" posts*

*Can you diect me to his comments*

*HOPE YOUR DAD GETS BETTER SOON*

*James*


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

james42 said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> I cant find "*Minn Guys" posts*
> 
> ...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1615868


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi scott

STILL UNABLE TO FIND Minn Guy's posts 

HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING FOR YOU

JAMES


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

james42 said:


> Hi scott
> 
> STILL UNABLE TO FIND Minn Guy's posts
> 
> ...


getting a little but more anxious now, how are you James?

I got my groomsmen all their gifts and I want to kick *** on my wedding day. I guess I'm going with the propranolol and xanax combo. how's the planning going for you and when is the date again?


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Scott

AUG-20TH

ARE YOU USING THE COMBO NOW ?

WHAT ARE YOU TAKING OF EACH ?

JAMES


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

james42 said:


> Hi Scott
> 
> AUG-20TH
> 
> ...


I've used the combo for work and at home to try out.

I plan on using about 40 mg propranolol in the morning and another 40mg about an hour and a half before ceremony...I also plan on popping about .5 xanax an hour before the ceremony. should be pretty effective, but my main concern is staying cool since it will be hot outside. thankfully, the ceremony should be really quick! what do you plan on taking and does anyone else think this should be effective?


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

You can do it man! if i could do what i did, I know you can too! propranolol is the miracle drug i've been looking for


----------



## james42 (Jul 12, 2010)

guys

is it safe to take 80mg of propranolol in one go

and should you take propranolol every day until wedding day

20 days to go 

james


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

80mg is fine. daily max is much higher than that but people say they don't see a huge difference between 20mg and 40+mg. i wouldn't take it everyday unless ur doc tells u to because you may build up a slight tolerance.

i was just at a wedding last Sunday and took 60mg propranolol XR + 1mg klonopin. everything went pretty well but i did drink quite a bit too. it's very hard to turn down drinks once u have a few in ya.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

Minnesotaguy said:


> You can do it man! if i could do what i did, I know you can too! propranolol is the miracle drug i've been looking for


thanks man we appreciate your support!


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

howardfan said:


> 80mg is fine. daily max is much higher than that but people say they don't see a huge difference between 20mg and 40+mg. i wouldn't take it everyday unless ur doc tells u to because you may build up a slight tolerance.
> 
> i was just at a wedding last Sunday and took 60mg propranolol XR + 1mg klonopin. everything went pretty well but i did drink quite a bit too. it's very hard to turn down drinks once u have a few in ya.


that's good point you raise. be honest, but how was the interaction with propranolol and alcohol on Sunday, notice anything worth noting? also, what if I also took xanax combined with propranolol and alcohol? I just can't wait until this is over lol


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

james42 said:


> guys
> 
> is it safe to take 80mg of propranolol in one go
> 
> ...


80 is safe... i would just take some the day before and the day of... the wedding i was at, i prolly took a total of 200mg in one day and i felt fine, I think that was a little overboard but i was sooo nervous... but the thing with propranolol, is you dont realize its doing anything till you get in the situation and realize you're not freaking out. And once you know its working, it really calms the mental anxiety down. I would take 40mg the night before, 40mg in the morning, then 40 about an hour before the event


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

Scott154 said:


> that's good point you raise. be honest, but how was the interaction with propranolol and alcohol on Sunday, notice anything worth noting? also, what if I also took xanax combined with propranolol and alcohol? I just can't wait until this is over lol


nah everything seemed normal for me except for the fact i was pretty hammered. i think the propranolol stops the rebound increase in blood pressure once the alcohol wears off but it is sorta hard to tell after 10+ drinks. just be smart and don't drink more than ur group. i was just as drunk as everyone else i think and hopefully didn't make too much of a fool of myself. i think same rules apply as to stick with either beer or booze. i wouldn't combine the 2 unless u wanna be sick and know when to say when.


----------



## thenick101 (Jan 9, 2012)

*how did it go for you in the end?*



Minnesotaguy said:


> 80 is safe... i would just take some the day before and the day of... the wedding i was at, i prolly took a total of 200mg in one day and i felt fine, I think that was a little overboard but i was sooo nervous... but the thing with propranolol, is you dont realize its doing anything till you get in the situation and realize you're not freaking out. And once you know its working, it really calms the mental anxiety down. I would take 40mg the night before, 40mg in the morning, then 40 about an hour before the event


How did it go for you in end?


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

thenick101 said:


> How did it go for you in end?


It went great! I'm so happy now! that event totally changed my life... I'm not afraid of anything anymore! Social Anxiety will no longer control my life knowing that there is something out there that actually works!


----------



## msra7hm2 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have my wedding in 30 days and want to try 7.5 mg propoanalol? I tried it a few weeks back; although it worked to stop my physical symptoms it killed my libido for several days. What do you guys suggest? How about taking 7.5 inderal one day before the wedding to control my nerves as well as get my libido back? 

Thanks


----------

